# Turtle cane



## scrimman (Mar 25, 2016)

Got an assignment about 3 months ago; a guy I used to work with on the USS Louisville wanted a cane for his dad. He decided that he wanted it to look like the tatoo he had on his leg of a turtle he picked up in Hawaii. So, here's the story of how that happened......

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## scrimman (Mar 25, 2016)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 11 | Useful 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 26, 2016)

Holy smokes that is cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 26, 2016)

Nice!! I take it, it's made from koa?

That came out really Cool looking!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## scrimman (Mar 26, 2016)

Damn...forgot that part! It's made from Texas Ebony....all of it. Well, and some turquoise bits. The white wood is the sapwood.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ClintW (Mar 26, 2016)

Really cool! I love the inlay idea! That must have been fun to carve. I have a piece of Texas ebony, hard stuff!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 26, 2016)

Man, you are very talented. That is outstanding.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## larry C (Mar 26, 2016)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Mar 27, 2016)

very cool!


----------



## Tony (Mar 27, 2016)

Very good job Sean! Did you mix the turquoise and epoxy or did you use that Inlace stuff? Tony


----------



## scrimman (Mar 27, 2016)

Both, actually. I didn't like the Inlace stuff that much, so I ended up removing it. The real deal (turquoise, that is) looks much better.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Woodman (Mar 28, 2016)

Sean, very creative. It will be a family heirloom.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Apr 1, 2016)

Sweet! Now I feel bad that I am the youngest here...oh well...make @Flynt his own 
I really like the ebony wood you chose!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 1, 2016)

@Strider -Loris - what makes you think your younger than me?


----------

